# Any ID of morphs or genetics of these baby boas?



## Sam.shxp4 (Sep 14, 2019)

Hi there,

Just wanted to ask if anyone could give an ID of anything genetic going on with these babies as I am looking to sell them, but want to offer my best idea of the morphs or genetics of these babies, and/or the parents also (male Hog Island boa, and female suspected Hog island cross sold to me as pure Hog) 

Attached are the pictures of the parents and their litter.

Thanks, Sam.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

If you are unsure of the parents genetics then there is nothing that can be said. You can't claim them to be Hog Island boa's as one of the parents is a cross with a mainland (such as BCC). They are just nice looking common Boa Imperator. There could be something genetic in the mix, but unless the parents were sold to you as specific gene animals then there is no way for certain to say what genetics may be at play.


----------

